# Pre-made "print ready" screens.. where to buy?



## SystemVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

Does anyone know of a company that will sell screens with designs burnt into them, so I can do the screenprint myself?

I know it sounds weird, but I only need a couple of designs (for the tags on the back collar of tees) that I will use over and over again. And I don't have a screen printing setup in-house.

I don't want to use plastisol transfers, I've used them before with horrible results.

Thanks =)


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com/site/799934/product/4010


----------

